# AMD RyZen 1800x 57-62 degrees Celsius when idle with H100i



## saikamaldoss (Mar 31, 2017)

Just built myself a new work machine and my 1800X is floating between 57-62 degrees Celsius when idle. It doesn't seem to break 80.5 degrees under load (load on all threads using CPUz stress, clock reached just over 4.125 Ghz), but that idle seems too high to just accept as normal. Home of 22-28 degrees.

I found a couple of idle temps online showing around 35 degrees (from what I could tell it was 35 specifically on a 240mm AIO).

I am using h100i and it reports 29 for the cooler sensor.

I am confused and worried if it is a problem with the processor I got.

Processor 1800x
Asus B350M-A latest bios 09
32GB ram
Latest windows build.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 31, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Just built myself a new work machine and my 1800X is floating between 57-62 degrees Celsius when idle. It doesn't seem to break 80.5 degrees under load (load on all threads using CPUz stress, clock reached just over 4.125 Ghz), but that idle seems too high to just accept as normal. Home of 22-28 degrees.
> 
> I found a couple of idle temps online showing around 35 degrees (from what I could tell it was 35 specifically on a 240mm AIO).
> 
> ...


Subtract 20c from your temp... AMD has a fix and knows chips are reading 20c higher so don't worry


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 31, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


>




CPU temperature is high because of that 1.4V. Most CPUs are like 1.25V from what I've seen... nevermind that I get similar temps @ similar voltage.


----------



## EarthDog (Mar 31, 2017)

1.4v for the clock is a lot...that may be why..

Heh.. what he said ^^


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Subtract 20c from your temp... AMD has a fix and knows chips are reading 20c higher so don't worry



Hmm but the H100i is so cold that I am not sure if it is even working. Even both the pipes that come out of the CPU is cold as if system is off. 



cadaveca said:


> CPU temperature is high because of that 1.4V. Most CPUs are like 1.25V from what I've seen... nevermind that I get similar temps @ similar voltage.



I did not set the voltage. It's automatic



EarthDog said:


> 1.4v for the clock is a lot...that may be why..
> 
> Heh.. what he said ^^



I did not set anything


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Hmm but the H100i is so cold that I am not sure if it is even working.



If you can feel vibration in the tube, it is working. This is a 95W CPU, and that cooler is MORE than capable, so it will be quite hard to see a big temperature difference form idle in the tubing or rad. You may want to look for updated BIOS for the board; perhaps that will change things in the voltage department, but As Earthdog and I have said, that voltage is definitely high.

I've been using a decade-old H100 to cool mine, and it is more than capable for stock. But IF I run that voltage, and set all cores to run sync'd clocks, then I will see nearly the exact same temperatures you see.

Here's mine in BIOS:







You see my "stock" voltage, 1.168V? That's a far cry less than 1.4V... something is amiss there.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Hmm but the H100i is so cold that I am not sure if it is even working. Even both the pipes that come out of the CPU is cold as if system is off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if you set it or not.. we weren't accusing you of anything... just saying its too high...

Obviously.....lower it. 

You know, I was thinking... you posted a pic of your BIOS temp, it idles around there in Windows too???


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> It doesn't matter if you set it or not.. we weren't accusing you of anything... just saying its too high...
> 
> Obviously.... .lower it.


Could it be a "sync cores" setting in BIOS doing that? I do not have any ASUS X370 board, so am not sure what they are doing.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 1, 2017)

I dont either. I have a board, waiting on a CPU/Ram/cooler... other reviewers got the AMD stuff.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> If you can feel vibration in the tube, it is working. This is a 95W CPU, and that cooler is MORE than capable, so it will be quite hard to see a big temperature difference form idle in the tubing or rad. You may want to look for updated BIOS for the board; perhaps that will change things in the voltage department, but As Earthdog and I have said, that voltage is definitely high.
> 
> I've been using a decade-old H100 to cool mine, and it is more than capable for stock. But IF I run that voltage, and set all cores to run sync'd clocks, then I will see nearly the exact same temperatures you see.
> 
> ...



I have used h100i on my old phenom and it use to be hot.  So you want me to set the voltage lower haan. Ok let me try 



EarthDog said:


> It doesn't matter if you set it or not.. we weren't accusing you of anything... just saying its too high...
> 
> Obviously.....lower it.
> 
> You know, I was thinking... you posted a pic of your BIOS temp, it idles around there in Windows too???



Ok I will try that


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> I have used h100i on my old phenom and it use to be hot.  So you want me to set the voltage lower haan. Ok let me try


Yeah, for old phenom, sure. I totally understand where you are coming from.

I would not have suggested that this cooler was decent to you in another thread if I wasn't sure of it. There really is something odd going on here for you to get that voltage at stock, and finding out why that is might fix it all.

It could also be you got a poor chip, but I see that as rather unlikely...

I did get a good CPU, hand-picked for me by ASRock, so my 1.168V might be a bit on the low side for an average chip, which is why I suggested that 1.25V might be more normal, since that's what I see most users seem to be around.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Could it be a "sync cores" setting in BIOS doing that? I do not have any ASUS X370 board, so am not sure what they are doing.



Sync core settings ?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah, can you post a screen shot from the advanced view in BIOS? Perhaps it has the multiplier settings there, and might indicate something....


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, for old phenom, sure. I totally understand where you are coming from.
> 
> I would not have suggested that this cooler was decent to you in another thread if I wasn't sure of it. There really is something odd going on here for you to get that voltage at stock, and finding out why that is might fix it all.
> 
> ...



I am also not sure if the pump is working. I don't feel any vib but link software says pump running at 2000+ rpm... so I am assuming it's working. Or could it be there is no water inside ? Don't know either




cadaveca said:


> Yeah, can you post a screen shot from the advanced view in BIOS? Perhaps it has the multiplier settings there, and might indicate something....




I will do that. I also notice that processor is always stuck at 3.3... it never goes down even when idle


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 1, 2017)

If there wasn't any water, the thing would have overheated by now...


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> I am also not sure if the pump is working. I don't feel any vib but link software says pump running at 2000+ rpm... so I am assuming it's working. Or could it be there is no water inside ? Don't know either


if you get into OS, try some low load like wPrime... if it restarts... cooler might have issue.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> I am not sure if it is even working.





cadaveca said:


> cooler might have issue.



Because the CPU killed the H100i


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 1, 2017)

Please, let's not confuse the OP... Its clear he's pretty green and hanging off every word of everyone posting (which is of course OK!)...if its like the other thread, this one will also need hand holding and little trodding off the path for efficient satisfactory closure.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

Here you go.. 

VDDCR CPU voltage only had one option. Off set


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Because if it is a bad chip or a bad cooler, I need to return it and get a replacement


Yeah, so on that first screenshot, it listed 1.406V, then on the monitoring tab, it listed 1.36V... but digiplus setting says 1.3V.... Something is wrong.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, so on that first screenshot, it listed 1.406V, then on the monitoring tab, it listed 1.36V... but digiplus setting says 1.3V.... Something is wrong.



So you are saying it could be motherboard ? Coz the numbers keep changing.


----------



## fullinfusion (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> So you are saying it could be motherboard ? Coz the numbers keep changing.


Did you go into the BIOS and load default settings?

My Z270 board after a clear CMOS shows 1.280ish cpu voltage. After a load optimized settings and a quick save and restart it then shows 1.20v

I know its not the same but it might be worth a shot.. I know AMD admitted they set the temps 20c higher and a fix is soon coming out, but take the other 2 guys advice as they know what there talking about.

Good luck and enjoy your new toy


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Did you go into the BIOS and load default settings?
> 
> My Z270 board after a clear CMOS shows 1.280ish cpu voltage. After a load optimized settings and a quick save and restart it then shows 1.20v
> 
> ...



Ya I tried it and every time I do that. It comes to post and says press f1 to enter setup. I have to go in and press f10 to save it before it would boot to desktop


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2017)

I'll say it again...



cadaveca said:


> You may want to look for updated BIOS for the board.



https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/PRIME-B350M-A/HelpDesk_Download/


Note what it says under number 2....


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> I'll say it again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya I am already on the latest bios. No use


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2017)

Wasn't sure since your screenshot above said version 502. There should have been some sort of change to reported temps though, although, that's really only under load.

So, in OS, what are load temps?


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Wasn't sure since your screenshot above said version 502. There should have been some sort of change to reported temps though, although, that's really only under load.
> 
> So, in OS, what are load temps?



Ya I kept flashing different ones to see if that helps. In OS it's 56 to 62


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 1, 2017)

totally normal.  i have the same cooling system... same thermal paste, and a trip rad custom water system....

idle 1700 = 35 c

idle 1800x = 58C


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

Hmm ok then if you guys are so sure then I will ignore it then... no wonder it's not going past 4.2ghz


----------



## cdawall (Apr 1, 2017)

It's hitting 4.2? You have a top 10% chip then... Lol

Temps are messed up on ryzen if it isn't crashing I wouldn't pay much attention to them.


----------



## Ungari (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Hmm ok then if you guys are so sure then I will ignore it then... no wonder it's not going past 4.2ghz



Wow! This is from XFR correct?
Your cooler must be working fine because XFR is automatically boosting to the maximum frequency.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

cdawall said:


> It's hitting 4.2? You have a top 10% chip then... Lol
> 
> Temps are messed up on ryzen if it isn't crashing I wouldn't pay much attention to them.



I am not sure about that. I just went into bios and put the ratio to 42 and it works at 1.5v

But I downclocked as it was hitting 80 under load.



Ungari said:


> Wow! This is from XFR correct?
> Your cooler must be working fine because XFR is automatically boosting to the maximum frequency.



No just OC using ratio. I will try again and will post pic later... but one problem is I am unable to overclock ram. Mine is 3200 14c Gskill. It's stuck at 2133 15c and I tried everything but nothing works. It won't boot if I touch it


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> I am not sure about that. I just went into bios and put the ratio to 4.2 and it works at 1.5v
> 
> But I downclocked as it was hitting 80 under load.
> 
> ...


80 under load is awesome


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> I am not sure about that. I just went into bios and put the ratio to 42 and it works at 1.5v
> 
> But I downclocked as it was hitting 80 under load.
> 
> ...


1.5v is a huge amount of voltage for this architecture so you temperatures are normal as huge amounts of power are leaking out of the tiny tiny wires in your cpu effectively becoming nothing more than extra heat rather than performance.

1.35 is the maximum 24/7 voltage recommended by Amd and up to 1.45 for benching. 


High voltage on small fab process means more electron migration and therefore more heat and damage to the cpu.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> 80 under load is awesome



Sorry 80 was with 4ghz but with 4.2 It's 95


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 1, 2017)

Keep that voltage lower man.. you reading these posts? 

What is your goal clockspeed? I'd sit on 4ghz with you chip..


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Keep that voltage lower man.. you reading these posts?
> 
> What is your goal clockspeed? I'd sit on 4ghz with you chip..



lol ya sorry I just did that and it's at 1.34 at 4Ghz and now idle is 55


----------



## infrared (Apr 1, 2017)

Woah, that's wayyyy too much juice man!

For reference my 1800x (which isn't a good oc'er) has a stock voltage of 1.22v

I agree with EarthDog and Cadaveca, they've given you some good advice. And as above, I'd agree to stick with no more than 4.0ghz for long term use. For me that takes 1.425v, but try to go lower if you can.

Edit: you posted before I finished 

You'll probably find that's not enough voltage to be stable, have you got some stability testing programs there? Aida64, Prime95, OCCT, intelburntest... give some of them a whirl and keep an eye on the load temps in HWMonitor


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

infrared said:


> Woah, that's wayyyy too much juice man!
> 
> For reference my 1800x (which isn't a good oc'er) has a stock voltage of 1.22v
> 
> I agree with EarthDog and Cadaveca, they've given you some good advice. And as above, I'd agree to stick with no more than 4.0ghz for long term use. For me that takes 1.425v, but try to go lower if you can.



Ya now it's at 1.34 or 1.36 in bios but CPU Z says 1.55 I am not sure what is going on.


----------



## infrared (Apr 1, 2017)

Hmmm, I'd just confirm that with Aida64 or HWMonitor.. CPUZ is usually pretty spot on but that's a bit weird. :/


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

infrared said:


> Hmmm, I'd just confirm that with Aida64 or HWMonitor.. CPUZ is usually pretty spot on but that's a bit weird. :/



I installed Asus tool and then ran stress test in CPUZ and both showing different v. Is this a problem with CPUZ ?

After so long. CPU tem stilll at 73 at 4ghz


----------



## infrared (Apr 1, 2017)

The Asus software has always read correctly for me, 1.36v and 68c, looks good to me!  Your base clock is slightly under 100 which is why you're at 3.95ghz there, it might just be fluctuating a bit which is normal.

I'd play a few games (usually very sensitive to instability) or download a few different stress tests. cpuz is better than nothing, but not what I'd consider a real stress test. If you get crashes then you just want to dial up the voltage a smidge.

Looks like you got a decent chip


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

infrared said:


> The Asus software has always read correctly for me, 1.36v and 68c, looks good to me!  Your base clock is slightly under 100 which is why you're at 3.95ghz there, it might just be fluctuating a bit which is normal.
> 
> I'd play a few games (usually very sensitive to instability) or download a few different stress tests. cpuz is better than nothing, but not what I'd consider a real stress test. If you get crashes then you just want to dial up the voltage a smidge.
> 
> Looks like you got a decent chip


Ya under load (CPUZ stress test) it's at 73 at 4ghz which actually ford to 4026mhz now and 1.351v and looks stable.

Will try running prime95

What's your ram and what's the clock ? I can't touch mine . It's expensive ram but won't run well. It's suppose to do 3200 14c but it's running 2133 15c and how to enable XMP on this board ? I don't see anything other than the profile which is not working for me


----------



## Ungari (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> What's your ram and what's the clock ? I can't touch mine . It's expensive ram but won't run well. It's suppose to do 3200 14c but it's running 2133 15c and how to enable XMP on this board ? I don't see anything other than the profile which is not working for me



Everything I've ever read about the BIOS in ASUS since the launch says it's an uncharacteristic _fail cascade._
You will have to wait for ASUS to fix all the bugs with updates besides those from AMD.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 1, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Ya under load (CPUZ stress test) it's at 73 at 4ghz which actually ford to 4026mhz now and 1.351v and looks stable.
> 
> Will try running prime95
> 
> What's your ram and what's the clock ? I can't touch mine . It's expensive ram but won't run well. It's suppose to do 3200 14c but it's running 2133 15c and how to enable XMP on this board ? I don't see anything other than the profile which is not working for me



Temps are good, and did you try just setting the first 4 timings, speed and voltage manually?


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 1, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Temps are good, and did you try just setting the first 4 timings, speed and voltage manually?



Ya I set it manually and now it's ok. Idle at 47 to 52 but screen blacking out now but system will be running. No idea why. Then I have to reset pc to get the display back.



Ungari said:


> Everything I've ever read about the BIOS in ASUS since the launch says it's an uncharacteristic _fail cascade._
> You will have to wait for ASUS to fix all the bugs with updates besides those from AMD.



I am thinking of returning this board and getting a MSI with XMP to better suit my ram. I feel something not right about this board. Not happy at all.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 2, 2017)

I am considering one of these boards and do you guys have experience with any of these ? I have a Corsair Air 240 and am stuck with mini atx.

This one looks ok till I wait for a good 370 or 390 micro board

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-GAMING-PRO.html#productFeature-section


----------



## Ungari (Apr 2, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> I am considering one of these boards and do you guys have experience with any of these ? I have a Corsair Air 240 and am stuck with mini atx.
> 
> This one looks ok till I wait for a good 370 or 390 micro board
> 
> https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-GAMING-PRO.html#productFeature-section



I originally wanted an AsRock board as they have by most accounts avoided many early problems with updates and their build quality looks better.
But once it became known how the communication between CCX of the Infinity Fabric improves with DRAM speed, it looks like I'm going with the MSI Tomahawk with 3200Mhz support.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...cm_re=msi_motherboards-_-13-144-028-_-Product


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Lt_JWS said:


> MSI board was a flop... It did run the ram @ 3200Mhz (when it feels like it) It did allow me to OC in bios, but not as much and was extremely unstable. It could just be bios.... The thing that scared me about it was how hot the VRMs got when overclocking. I'll give this to the ASRock board, its stable, runs cool and works without a lot of fuss!





Ungari said:


> I originally wanted an AsRock board as they have by most accounts avoided many early problems with updates and their build quality looks better.
> But once it became known how the communication between CCX of the Infinity Fabric improves with DRAM speed, it looks like I'm going with the MSI Tomahawk with 3200Mhz support.


I'd stick with the Asrock.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2017)

Ungari said:


> I originally wanted an AsRock board as they have by most accounts avoided many early problems with updates and their build quality looks better.
> But once it became known how the communication between CCX of the Infinity Fabric improves with DRAM speed, it looks like I'm going with the MSI Tomahawk with 3200Mhz support.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...cm_re=msi_motherboards-_-13-144-028-_-Product


LoL, I wish my review of the Taichi was posted... it's done, just waiting its turn!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm not sure why, but CPUZ also shows bonked reading for my X79 system. I personally don't trust CPUZ for voltage reading anymore because of this. Use the ASUS software, or like already suggested, AIDA64 or HWMonitor. This is what CPUZ shows my i7 3930k running at-







There is no way my 3930k is running at 3.8 GHZ at full load (crunching) and only running on .632 volts. It's actually set to run on 1.275 volts, like shown in the ASUS software.


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 2, 2017)

Cpuz is typically pretty accurate.. there are of course exceptions.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 2, 2017)

Ungari said:


> I originally wanted an AsRock board as they have by most accounts avoided many early problems with updates and their build quality looks better.
> But once it became known how the communication between CCX of the Infinity Fabric improves with DRAM speed, it looks like I'm going with the MSI Tomahawk with 3200Mhz support.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...cm_re=msi_motherboards-_-13-144-028-_-Product




Ya even his one supports 3200OC https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/B350M-GAMING-PRO.html#productFeature-section

I will upgrade to a better board once I see good boards and all the issues sorted. This msi is a temp fix for now. I love Asus. Have had bad experience with ASRock, Gigabite and MSI. On Asus only burned Ethernet lol I have been using pc since windows 3.0.... so it's a long long time. 

My bad exp with MSI was when I had 1800+ audio got fried. 



BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm not sure why, but CPUZ also shows bonked reading for my X79 system. I personally don't trust CPUZ for voltage reading anymore because of this. Use the ASUS software, or like already suggested, AIDA64 or HWMonitor. This is what CPUZ shows my i7 3930k running at-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya true. My CPUZ is stuck at 1.55 no matter what I do. For now I have asked for another processor and MSI board for replacement. Will see how that works and will return which ever is not good. I want to see if msi also facing temp inaccuracy problem and cold problem. 

Are all Asus boards cabable of handling 1.55v easy ? I was surprised. It's just a 4+2 phase and running OC like a dream. But ya... my expensive ram stuck at 2133mhz 15c


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2017)

Sounds like you have 4 sticks of ram in the board. try with just two sticks. If that doesn't work, the board is garbage. Running with four sticks at high speeds on this platform simply isn't supported.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 2, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Sounds like you have 4 sticks of ram in the board. try with just two sticks. If that doesn't work, the board is garbage. Running with four sticks at high speeds on this platform simply isn't supported.




No it's just 2 sticks.. 16x2

*G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 

This one 

G.SKILL 32GB (2 x 16GB) TridentZ Series DDR4 PC4-25600 3200MHZ 288-Pin Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01ACOFVXE/?tag=tec06d-20
*
Asus D.O.C.P profile 1 says 3200mhz but system won't boot. I tried 1.37v still no luck. Wanted to try 1.4v or 1.44 but was not sure. This ram clocks to 4000mhz 16c with XMP2 on my friends intel 7700k computer..


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> No it's just 2 sticks.. 16x2
> 
> *G.Skill F4-3200C14D-32GTZ
> 
> Asus D.O.C.P profile 1 says 3200mhz but system won't boot. I tried 1.37v still no luck. Wanted to try 1.4v or 1.44 but was not sure. This ram clocks to 4000mhz 16c with XMP2 on my friends intel 7700k computer.. *



Those are dual rank dimms. They are not going to do 3200 with ryzen right now.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 2, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Those are dual rank dimms. They are not going to do 3200 with ryzen right now.



So these are bad rams or it's not supported by RyZen and willl never be ?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, it is the 8 GB sticks, 3200 MHz C14 that work easily @ 3200 MHz. They are essentially the same stick, but with only one side of the dimm populated.

AMD does not support dual-rank sticks at very high speeds at all. Maybe in the future, but I am not so sure on that.

I use F4-3200C14D-16GFX (same sticks as from W1zz's review) or 2 sticks of a 4-stick kit (F4-3200C14Q-32GTZSW), zero problems.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2017)

3200 is not supported in dual rank dimms or dual single rank dimms as it sits right now. Asus has talked about getting it working with a future BIOS.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 2, 2017)

cdawall said:


> 3200 is not supported in dual rank dimms or dual single rank dimms as it sits right now. Asus has talked about getting it working with a future BIOS.


for a b350 board to have some memory issues isn't that surprising though.  BIOS development is always better on the top-tier chipset.


----------



## Totally (Apr 2, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I'm not sure why, but CPUZ also shows bonked reading for my X79 system. I personally don't trust CPUZ for voltage reading anymore because of this. Use the ASUS software, or like already suggested, AIDA64 or HWMonitor. This is what CPUZ shows my i7 3930k running at-
> 
> There is no way my 3930k is running at 3.8 GHZ at full load (crunching) and only running on .632 volts. It's actually set to run on 1.275 volts, like shown in the ASUS software.



.632v*2 is1.264, just saying


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 2, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> for a b350 board to have some memory issues isn't that surprising though.  BIOS development is always better on the top-tier chipset.



I don't understand. As per information the difference between 350 and 370 is that 370 will support SLI... do you know what makes the 350 inferior


----------



## Ungari (Apr 2, 2017)

B350 does support AMD CrossFire but not Nvidia SLI.
B350 doesn't have as many NVME M.2 slots and has less power phases than the X370.
This is where it gets confusing; there are tiers within each of them that vary in quality/price. MSI is releasing over 10 different B350s.



cadaveca said:


> LoL, I wish my review of the Taichi was posted... it's done, just waiting its turn!



If I could afford it I'd go with the Taichi!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> I don't understand. As per information the difference between 350 and 370 is that 370 will support SLI... do you know what makes the 350 inferior



Which board would you update fastest, the $300 customers board or $130? Which board would you sink more money into the VRM section of?

Is the chipset worse at overclocking? Probably not, but the entire package will be.


----------



## Ungari (Apr 2, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Which board would you update fastest, the $300 customers board or $130? Which board would you sink more money into the VRM section of?
> 
> Is the chipset worse at overclocking? Probably not, but the entire package will be.



I get what you are saying but since the majority of users will be in the B350 market, I would hope they would treat both as equally important.

As to OC, reviewers I've read report they have achieved slightly higher stable 24/7 overclocks on the X370 than the B350.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 2, 2017)

Ungari said:


> I get what you are saying but since the majority of users will be in the B350 market, I would hope they would treat both as equally important.



On a launch day product they will assign the best to the best products and updates will trickle down to the others. If I walk into a Ford/Lincoln dealership I guarantee the software on their Lincolns is more up to date than the Fords, but the sell more Fords and always will. You always take care of the expensive products first.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> B350 does support AMD CrossFire but not Nvidia SLI.
> B350 doesn't have as many NVME M.2 slots and has less power phases than the X370.
> This is where it gets confusing; there are tiers within each of them that vary in quality/price. MSI is releasing over 10 different B350s.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking. So it has nothing to do with memory as the memory control is in the CPU

And ya I can easily afford Taichi. If I can pay 360$ for Ram.. why not 200 for a board. But I want a mini system and I already bought Corsair Air 240 and I can only go for micro or mini board



cadaveca said:


> for a b350 board to have some memory issues isn't that surprising though.  BIOS development is always better on the top-tier chipset.



when it comes to memory it will be same for 350 and 370 as the mem control is on the CPU right ?

my board easily delivers 1.55v for the CPU..  I think it's just matter of bios optimization and not becaus it's B350 as I have no plans of moving to Nvidia.

I was under the impression the north bridge concept is gone and all the important task is done by CPU and all the lanes are directly connected to CPU.. is that not how it works ? I am trying to userstans. 

Anyway I will upgrade to a very good board as soon as things settle and they release good mini/micro boards... x390 if that comes with better clocking potancial.


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

My understanding is that the power phases of the X370 are important when it comes to RAM overclocking.
I'm considering spending more for the AsRock X370 as I almost just 30 minutes ago pulled the trigger on the MSI Tomahawk Arctic, but that board is out of stock!
I'm very frustrated now.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> My understanding is that the power phases of the X370 are important when it comes to RAM overclocking.
> I'm considering spending more for the AsRock X370 as I almost just 30 minutes ago pulled the trigger on the MSI Tomahawk Arctic, but that board is out of stock!
> I'm very frustrated now.



I wouldn't say that. I am able to push more volt to CPU and RAM. I definitely think it has something to do with my RAM and Motherboard. Anyway I am checking to MSI as I am hearing lot of complaints about Asus bios when it comes to micro board. So will stick to this MSI for some time and will get a better one once available in mini or micro.

I am done with big towers.. I only want mini systems and even Vega I will see if it comes in smaller size like furyX or else will go with Nvidia mini card.


Chipset : http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/2763-amd-chipset-comparison-x370-b350-a320


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

Currently, MSI and Gigabyte seem to the have the most Micro-ATX in the market so far.
I found it curious that you went with 16GB sticks, are you limited to 2 DIMMs?


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> Currently, MSI and Gigabyte seem to the have the most Micro-ATX in the market so far.
> I found it curious that you went with 16GB sticks, are you limited to 2 DIMMs?



Actual idea is to buy 2 more later to set up 64gb to run more VMs and upgrade to 1900x if that becomes reality.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

I Just ordered

*MSI X370 SLI PLUS *
*https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-SLI-PLUS.html*

and a new case Atx Case

*Corsair Crystal 460X RGB*

Hope it works fine..

Will update soon


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 3, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> lol ya sorry I just did that and it's at 1.34 at 4Ghz and now idle is 55


that looks alot like the x370 PRime bios...

if so... that's one of the fastest boards out there right now....




thats at 4.025 ghz ... i usually get 1850ish... most 4.1 ghz overclocks cant touch that.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> that looks alot like the x370 PRime bios...
> 
> if so... that's one of the fastest boards out there right now....
> View attachment 85815
> ...



Mine does 4.125 without issues but I have ordered a new board *MSI X370 SLI PLUS. *Will see how that works. No so happy about the board and also my HDD running very hot. So decided to go back to Atx case and this board.


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> when it comes to memory it will be same for 350 and 370 as the mem control is on the CPU right ?


Unfortunately, no. The truth of the matter is that memory support not only depends on the CPU's quality, but more so on BIOS support, for timings that we as end users do not have access to (there are I'd guess about a hundred or so (++) timings after the first four that most memory modules are sold by).

I have some ES boards with tonnes of settings that just aren't present in retail boards, even.

Anyway, with AMD platforms, this is doubly important compared to Intel, since most memory modules are tuned for Intel products, not AMD products. So the BIOS needs to know how to decifer these differences between what the modules are programmed for on Intel, and needs to intelligently swap them to what we need for AMD. MSI has touted this "feature" as "A-XMP".



Ungari said:


> My understanding is that the power phases of the X370 are important when it comes to RAM overclocking.


Not exactly. Memory power delivery uses a separate set of MOSTFETs, input drivers and chokes (found usually on the far right of the motherboard, above and next to 24-pin power connector), but some boards choose dual-phase power delivery, while some use single phase. There are also different brands on controllers for MOSTFETs and such both for CPU power and for memory power. Most boards use the same brand on controller for both CPU and memory, but I have seen that ASRock actually mixes things up here (and I assume that is because they have found certain pairs work best).


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Unfortunately, no. The truth of the matter is that memory support not only depends on the CPU's quality, but more so on BIOS support, for timings that we as end users do not have access to (there are I'd guess about a hundred or so (++) timings after the first four that most memory modules are sold by).
> 
> I have some ES boards with tonnes of settings that just aren't present in retail boards, even.
> 
> Anyway, with AMD platforms, this is doubly important compared to Intel, since most memory modules are tuned for Intel products, not AMD products. So the BIOS needs to know how to decifer these differences between what the modules are programmed for on Intel, and needs to intelligently swap them to what we need for AMD. MSI has touted this "feature" as "A-XMP".




So then MSI x370 SLI plus I just ordered should be good ? Also will support my RAM ?


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> So then MSI x370 SLI plus I just ordered should be good ? Also will support my RAM ?


Ram support? I cannot say. Good? I also cannot say, since I do not have one yet. I still have some Z270 boards from MSI to finish reviews on before they'll send me AMD boards I guess (and that's fine by me, because I got like 15 Z270 boards sitting here for review still).

But overall, yes, it should be a better board than any B350 board.

The only board I'll recommend right now is the ASRock Taichi, because I have had once since before the launch, and it works great, and is priced well. My review of that board should be on our front page here some time soon... It's all done, just waiting on its turn to go live.

I will say though, I never recommend any products I haven't had sent to me for review... would be wrong in my books to recommend something I don't really know anything about.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 3, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Mine does 4.125 without issues but I have ordered a new board *MSI X370 SLI PLUS. *Will see how that works. No so happy about the board and also my HDD running very hot. So decided to go back to Atx case and this board.



did you benchmark the boards?? the heat thing got fixed with abios today... 0515..
also AMD purposely boosted the temps by +20C on the X chips


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> did you benchmark the boards?? the heat thing got fixed with abios today... 0515..
> also AMD purposely boosted the temps by +20C on the X chips



No I packed it for return. I will be getting new msi board day after. So you are saying I should cancel 370x msi and stick to Asus B350 ?

I just checked. It's version 514 for my board. But ya as I mentioned I have packed it so I can return to usps tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

@saikamaldoss
I was thinking your entire thermal issue might simply have been caused by inadequate case cooling in that SFF build.
The proof will be when you transfer everything over to the larger chassis.
You could try the B350 board in a larger case and see any difference.

EDIT: I would heave the ASUS regardless after reading too many bad reviews on the AM4 boards.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> @saikamaldoss
> I was thinking your entire thermal issues might simply have been caused by inadequate case cooling in that SFF build.
> The proof will be when you transfer everything over to the larger chassis.



No it's not the case. I have fans pushing air over board vrms and have a liquid cooler. The radiators of h100i is cool the pipes are cool and even the board is at 30c... but was reading 56 to 65 and now it's only 47 to 55. 

People helped me with voltage and now thing we're looking ok. But some one had that dirty smile saying b350 bla bla so I decided to go with 370 tho I won't be using SLI. 

I also read msi am4 board will let me run memory in t1 mode and click it up to 2666 or so.. 

want to make sure I don't get into issues later coz I didn't buy a x370 paying $70 extra


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

New problem I am facing is buying case. Now that I have sorted mobo issues and have already ordered mobo... I need to buy a ATX case and I was about to order  Corsair Crystal 460X.. but after reading reviews.. I am not sure if I should go for this or Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 3, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> New problem I am facing is buying case. Now that I have sorted mobo issues and have already ordered mobo... I need to buy a ATX case and I was about to order  Corsair Crystal 460X.. but after reading reviews.. I am not sure if I should go for this or Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev



theyre both very different ... why did you like the corsair?  if you are going to obsess and wonder about the best then just go straight lian li or phanteks or one of the high end (big) nzxt cases.  the H440 is one of the better ones.
the crystal is nice tho...


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> New problem I am facing is buying case. Now that I have sorted mobo issues and have already ordered mobo... I need to buy a ATX case and I was about to order  Corsair Crystal 460X.. but after reading reviews.. I am not sure if I should go for this or Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 Rev



Seems like you have money to burn, but even if I had Bill Gates income I wouldn't spend more than $50 on a chassis.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811853013


----------



## cadaveca (Apr 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> Seems like you have money to burn, but even if I had Bill Gates income I wouldn't spend more than $50 on a chassis.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811853013


LoL. Me either, but my limit is $100 CAD.


----------



## phanbuey (Apr 3, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> LoL. Me either, but my limit is $100 CAD.


thats a pretty shitty case


----------



## mroofie (Apr 3, 2017)

Lol this release has been a joke problems, problems everywhere  ryzen is cool overall but damn...


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> thats a pretty shitty case



If you are referring to that link I posted, the build I'm currently shopping for is the DEEPCOOL Dukase which I bought for $46 with Free expedited shipping.
http://deepcool.com/product/case/2015-11/9_4408.shtml
Had this model I linked been released at the time I'd have gone for this because of the 5 included fans, whereas mine only comes with a single 120mm exhaust.

@saikamaldoss
The Dukase has pre-installed standoffs for ATX, Micro-ATX, and Mini-ATX mainboards.

@mroofie 
I don't think it's surprising as this is a completely new architecture, and that the mainboard partners and memory manufacturers were not given much lead time to develop these products.
Early adopters are discovering many things that were unknown, even to AMD.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

phanbuey said:


> theyre both very different ... why did you like the corsair?  if you are going to obsess and wonder about the best then just go straight lian li or phanteks or one of the high end (big) nzxt cases.  the H440 is one of the better ones.
> the crystal is nice tho...



Ya I like this one.. you overall it looks the airflow looks to be same as the one I was talking about. Does it support 240mm radiator on top as well ?

Edit : just checked the review and it looks like air flow in front and top is limited. I need more airflow which is why I was looking for Corsair 460 and I can manage H100i and case with link software 





Ungari said:


> Seems like you have money to burn, but even if I had Bill Gates income I wouldn't spend more than $50 on a chassis.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811853013



As I always say.. it's not about burning money. I can spend if I can convince myself.



cadaveca said:


> LoL. Me either, but my limit is $100 CAD.



I can go up to $150 for a case. I already have a CM 690 III which I am trying to get rid of as it's too heavy and bulky.



Ungari said:


> If you are referring to that link I posted, the build I'm currently shopping for is the DEEPCOOL Dukase which I bought for $46 with Free expedited shipping.
> http://deepcool.com/product/case/2015-11/9_4408.shtml
> Had this model I linked been released at the time I'd have gone for this because of the 5 included fans, whereas mine only comes with a single 120mm exhaust.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

Nanoxia? I'm getting Hypoxia.
For $140 that chassis had better go into the kitchen and make me a sandwich!


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> Nanoxia? I'm getting Hypoxia.
> For $140 that chassis had better go into the kitchen and make me a sandwich!


 
Ok then will order both and will return which ever is not good. 460 vs n440 then. Coz airflow on top and front is not so great as they used too much noise reduction meterial and the air gap is ok the sides for about an inch on n440..


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

saikamaldoss said:


> Ok then will order both and will return which ever is not good. 460 vs n440 then. Coz airflow on top and front is not so great as they used too much noise reduction meterial and the air gap is ok the sides for about an inch on n440..



My DEEPCOOL Dukase has support on the top for a full two fan 240 radiator, just saying...


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 3, 2017)

If you're looking at getting a high-end case, contact @sneekypeet . He usually has a few to get rid off at good prices. I got my FT04 from him. Brand new condition with all original packaging.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

BarbaricSoul said:


> If you're looking at getting a high-end case, contact @sneekypeet . He usually has a few to get rid off at good prices. I got my FT04 from him. Brand new condition with all original packaging.



Cool

Na I don't do second


Ungari said:


> My DEEPCOOL Dukase has support on the top for a full two fan 240 radiator, just saying...



Thanks. Will read a bit more


----------



## Ungari (Apr 3, 2017)

@saikamaldoss 
I just found out something I didn't understand concerning CrossFire and PCI lane speeds, looks like I must go X370 after all.
Welp!


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 3, 2017)

Ungari said:


> @saikamaldoss
> I just found out something I didn't understand concerning CrossFire and PCI lane speeds, looks like I must go X370 after all.
> Welp!


Great then my msi x370 should be good 

Thanks and will do a bit more research on case and will finalize it.

I have asked many people about my 280x getting bottleneck by my old phenom x6 1100T running at 3.8ghz on h100i and everyone said not it won't. But now with 1800x I see major difference in most games .


----------



## Gasaraki (Apr 4, 2017)

As others have said the temps are high because the voltage is so high. I'm surprised the stock voltage goes up that much. The highest stock voltage i've seen is around 1.35.


----------



## Ungari (Apr 4, 2017)

@saikamaldoss 

I just noticed your partspicker link---thanks!


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 4, 2017)

Ungari said:


> @saikamaldoss
> 
> I just noticed your partspicker link---thanks!



Here is the updated one. I have changed motherboard and case.. motherboard - MSI x370 SLI plus and case NZTX H440


----------



## Ungari (Apr 4, 2017)

I did not see the MSI X370, which model is it?


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 5, 2017)

Ungari said:


> I did not see the MSI X370, which model is it?



It's MSI X370 SLI Plus

https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X370-SLI-PLUS.html#productFeature-section

I will be getting my 3rd 1800x, H440 case and x370 board tomorrow. Will update on volt and mem clock details.


----------



## saikamaldoss (Apr 5, 2017)

The first processor I got runs at 4.0ghz 100% load stress test at 1.352v at 75.75C

I ran the test for 15min and didn't go above.

Then I tested 4.1ghz 100% load 78.33 at 1.412v

4.2 it boots but it rebooted when I started stresstest. May be more voltage needed. I don't want to do that.

Second one test - processor 2

Won't go past 4.05. 4ghz at 1.44v

Tested third one came sealed and looks like the 3rd one is the winner after all.


----------



## terroralpha (Apr 7, 2017)

i had the same problem with the crosshair VI hero, cooled with the best custom loop money can buy. my 1700x would idle at 45*C and run up to 75*C at load on stock settings. and when I tried to OC, any heavy CPU workload or stress test (like cinebench) crashed the system and the board displayed error code 8_ (not 08). which is an electrical error but not listed in the manual for some reason.
i tried every single BIOS available up to 1002, which as of April 7th is still the most recent release.

swapped to an ASRock motherboard and problem is gone. I can OC to 4.1GHz and temps are low 60s at load, 35 idle. tried the same CPU in an MSI x370 xpower with a deepcool captain 240EX, also worked fine.

it's asus that's the problem! every board i bought from them was shit. RMAing never helped. i don't know why i kept buying their garbage. but this was the last time.


----------

